# Penn Sargus? Worth it? or buy a slammer?



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys! I have just gotten my first kayak and took it for a test run yesterday afternoon. I'll be chasing reds with it on the Pamlico as soon as the weather relaxes.

I was checking out some medium priced spinning reels that I can take on the hunt for reds, but in the event I lose one, I won't be out hundreds of dollars. I have heard good things about Shimano Saharas and also these Penn Sargus reels. I stopped by Red Drum yesterday and they only carry the Sargus. Have any of you used these reels? I see Penn makes the Sargus larger too, which would possibly make a nice bucktail rod to flip to cobes cruisin the surf. Anyone have any input? Thanks all!


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a Sargus 5000. No complaints thus far.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Sargus*

I bought four Sargus reels for charter fishing. Three of them didn't last 6 months.The other one is about shot. I have several slammers all sizes and have only had trouble with one of them. Bottom line for me is all my new reels will be Daiwa. Never had trouble with any of them .


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

The Penn Sargus = Pflueger Infusion

A Penn rep told me that when Penn came under the same tent as Pflueger, they decided to take a Pflueger saltwater reel, the Infusion, and re-brand it as a Penn reel to cash in on their name. He said they've sold three times as many reels under the Penn Sargus name than under the Pflueger brand.

If you look at the two reels side-by-side, aside from some cosmetic differences, they are the same reel.

So just because it has the Penn name, don't expect it to be a Penn reel.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

surf rat, would you mind sharing what went wrong with the Sargus reels you purchased? I have a new 8000 sitting in the box at home, but if it's gonna fall apart under normal use it will just keep sitting there!


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

I would get a Daiwa black gold, I have not had one but heard many good things about them and they are cheaper then the slammer. And new Penns are a shot in the dark I have seen trhem fall apart and some are great.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Black gold*

It is a great reel for mono. It is a bad choice for braid. It does not lay the line correctly on the spool for braid. I have several black golds. I fish nothing but braid on slammers....The sargus reels one spool and shaft fell out of it fighting a fish one the anti-reverse went out one shaft bent and the spool hits the housing and they all are rough and feel like they will cease up at any second. Total junk. In my opinion. I spent a good part of last winter hook and line fishing for stripers. Also I am a guide and a busy one at that. My opinion on stuff does not come from reading a review or talking to jim bob at the tackle shop. Bottom line Sargus=trash. Penn Slammer is a tank ,Black gold tried and true mono reel with no instant anti-reverse...Best reel for the money Daiwa costal.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I would go with the slammer. The sargus is a good reel but it's a little on the heavy side.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Slammer


----------



## livin2fish5 (Jan 8, 2009)

*I worked at cabelas wehen it first came i so i heard alot , most people like it for surf casting , other mostly got them cuz the "looked cool" cuz there all black ... most complained about the weight ... and i noticed alot in the return center ..... I love Shimano STRADICS , SUSTaIN , and of corse the best is the STELLA .. but it you dont want to spend $200-$800 on a reel .. i gotta say for the money , the Sargus is decent*


----------

